# Mozart Symphony #40...



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Was the first piece I listened to in my new Beetle that I just purchased earlier today!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Song?

Nice Beetle.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

A modern Beetle is like Mozart on modern instruments! Unholy! That Beetle needs an air-cooled engine in the back!

Just kidding, enjoy the new wheels. I know you'll enjoy the Mozart!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Song?
> 
> Nice Beetle.


Edited and thanks! I love it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> A modern Beetle is like Mozart on modern instruments! Unholy! That Beetle needs an air-cooled engine in the back!
> 
> Just kidding, enjoy the new wheels. I know you'll enjoy the Mozart!


The sound system in the Beetle seems good for handling the dynamics of Classical as well!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> The sound system in the Beetle seems good for handling the dynamics of Classical as well!


I test drove a Golf and a Passat last year when I was shopping for a new car. I believe the stereo system in those cars had a mid-range control in addition to the bass and treble controls. Most car stereos don't have mid-range adjustment. I remember the systems sounding pretty good.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It does have a mid-range control.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Nice! A couple of weeks ago we got a Range Rover Vogue with Meridian speakers (absolutely brilliant, far superior to the Harmon Kardon system in our old range) and the first thing we played was Maurizio Pollini doing the Beethoven Piano Sonatas. The Beetle is really nice, hopefully you can fully exploit its sound system.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> Nice! A couple of weeks ago we got a Range Rover Vogue with Meridian speakers (absolutely brilliant, far superior to the Harmon Kardon system in our old range) and the first thing we played was Maurizio Pollini doing the Beethoven Piano Sonatas. The Beetle is really nice, hopefully you can fully exploit its sound system.


Nice! I will most certainly make the fullest use of the sound system, it's very good!

I also just want to say, I've only seen you come around lately and you have shown yourself to be polite and intelligent, evidenced by your eloquently spoken arguments, and I just want to commend you on that!

It's important to give pats on the backs when they are deserved I feel, it goes a long way!

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also saved the local Classical channel on all five presets. :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It does have a mid-range control.


It does have a CD player, right?

I'm pretty sure the VWs I test drove had CD players. Anyway, I remember the first piece of music I heard in my new car. I was test driving the car before I brought it. It was Madonna's _Like a Prayer_. It was probably the best thing on the radio. Hey, I actually like Madonna (shh, our little secret ), but it's no Mozart for sure. I think the first CD I played in it was Respighi's Pines of Rome or some Franck organ music. I can't remember for sure, but I'm sure it sounded good!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> It does have a CD player, right?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the VWs I test drove had CD players. Anyway, I remember the first piece of music I heard in my new car. I was test driving the car before I brought it. It was Madonna's _Like a Prayer_. It was probably the best thing on the radio. Hey, I actually like Madonna (shh, our little secret ), but it's no Mozart for sure. I think the first CD I played in it was Respighi's Pines of Rome or some Franck organ music. I can't remember for sure, but I'm sure it sounded good!


It does have a CD player! I never listen to the Radio, unless it's the Classical channel and definitely brought my CDs with me for the drive! :lol:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Class car and class symphony.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice car! The symphony must sound cool in the car when you drive it!


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It does have a CD player! I never listen to the Radio, unless it's the Classical channel and definitely brought my CDs with me for the drive! :lol:


When we looked for a new car last year, I was surprised to find that many had eliminated the CD player in favor of Bluetooth streaming. At the time, I did not have a smartphone so a CD player was a must. Now that I have a smartphone I enjoy the best of both worlds: CD for convenience and streaming for variety. FM reception is not so good in my neck of the woods so I stream that from my phone as well.

Enjoy your new stereo (and the wheels to which it is attached).


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

rspader said:


> When we looked for a new car last year, I was surprised to find that many had eliminated the CD player in favor of Bluetooth streaming. At the time, I did not have a smartphone so a CD player was a must. Now that I have a smartphone I enjoy the best of both worlds: CD for convenience and streaming for variety. FM reception is not so good in my neck of the woods so I stream that from my phone as well.
> 
> Enjoy your new stereo (and the wheels to which it is attached).


Most cars now have a USB port. You can put your music on the flash drive and then load them off the flash drive. It's very convenient (though most cars will make you convert the files to MP3, WAV, or maybe FLAC), but I still like having the CD player there. Fortunately, my 2016 model car has one. I'm not sure if the next car I buy will still have one though.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Class car and class symphony.


Indeed!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Most cars now have a USB port. You can put your music on the flash drive and then load them off the flash drive. It's very convenient (though most cars will make you convert the files to MP3, WAV, or maybe FLAC), but I still like having the CD player there. Fortunately, my 2016 model car has one. I'm not sure if the next car I buy will still have one though.


You can always get one put in...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My Beetle is a 2012 with no USB port, but it does have Aux and Bluetooth at least for my phone, not sure if I can stream audio through it, but I don't have a smartphone anyways.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You can always get one put in...


I don't think it's as easy as it used to be. Many cars these days do not have standard DIN/double DIN stereos that can be removed and replaced easily. Some cars have double DIN stereos hidden behind a faceplate that integrates with the design of the rest of the center stack (I believe my car is like this). A plate can be installed that would allow for a new double DIN stereo, but this isn't even possible with some cars. My old 2009 Honda that I sold was actually like that where the stereo could not be removed at all, but it had a storage cubby at the bottom of the center stack that could be removed and a single DIN stereo could be put in (the old stereo would have to stay where it was of course). I'm not sure if new model cars even have that though.

An alternative would be to plug in a Discman-like portable CD player with anti-skip protection and use it through the aux input. These aren't nearly as easy to find as they used to be in the 1990s/early 2000s, but I think Best Buy still sells a decent one under their own Insignia brand. The younger members of this forum probably don't even know what a Discman is!


----------

